# Never Take a Picture with A Mummy



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

You never know what will happen. 

YouTube - Halarious!! a girl taking a picture with a mummy but theres


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

She sure has a lot to learn about Halloween!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

lite weight! was this girl born yesterday?


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

THAT scared the girl? Wow, I bet she has a blast at haunted house.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

what a wuss lol


----------

